

All work and no play makes Jack a dull startup - jgrebski
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/11/30/return-of-the-diaspora-after-a-taste-of-the-valley-new-york-techies-are-coming-home/

======
AznHisoka
I dunno.. it's not like NYC is any better. Sure there's lots to do, and lots
of people, but it can get more lonely when 99.999% of your daily interactions
are with ppl you don't know. Lots of dehumanization.

